
Show HN: One-click live broadcasting and screen share - cglace
https://breakoutroom.co/
======
cglace
I’m one of the founders, we wanted to make it super simple to do live
broadcasts and webinars. Let us know what you think.

~~~
codegeek
does it have recording capability ?

~~~
Adams472
Automatic recording is coming very, very soon!

~~~
codegeek
I may be interested if it has recording capability. Bonus if that recording
can be uploaded to dropbox/S3 or a server of our choosing. Please email me at
yash.chandra@gmail.com

------
Nadya
I can't read the Privacy Policy or Terms of Use without creating an account.
That's a problem.

E:

Announcement Blog (first article) has a typo:

 _> and provide a an out-dated_

~~~
cglace
Good catch. I'll make sure that gets corrected.

~~~
Nadya
I see the typo got fixed.

Now can I read the Terms and Conditions I'm supposed to be agreeing to on this
page?

[https://breakoutroom.co/signup](https://breakoutroom.co/signup)

------
motyar
Why this awesome thing dont work with awesome browser ( FireFox )

~~~
Adams472
Firefox support is coming very, very soon.

